
Google’s Rumored Stars Bookmarking Service Leaks - andrewmac
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/30/googles-rumored-stars-bookmarking-service-gets-a-bit-more-real-as-chrome-extension-leaks/?ncid=rss
======
srean
I have been burned twice, well thrice if I consider google-notes. Buzz was
pretty effective and then there was google reader. Old users will remember
that google reader had sharing features. They had it before the misguided
attempt to 'plusify' everything that broke the google reader user experience.

They break it first and then wonder why has its usage dropped. How (stupid) is
that.

I am a paying subscriber of Foxmarks. I am quite happy with it. The only thing
I miss is the ability to search in the content pointed to by the links stored
in my book marks.

